# Skin Help DS



## mangakid22 (May 17, 2008)

I need to find out how to make a custom skin for my ds can someone please help me.
I just got my r4 in the mail today.


----------



## Narin (May 17, 2008)

http://www.ndsthemes.com/

Heres more information on how to make themes for the R4 
http://www.ndsthemes.com/forums/viewtopic.php?id=10


----------

